# 40mm and 35mm template guides



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Scrap into template guides, 40mm on the left and 35mm on the right.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Wow, Harry. Those look great, but no wood is being cut in those pictures. Are you going to show them in use? 

I wish we lived closer. I have a complete welding shop, but no machine tool capability. (maybe someday though)

Charley


----------



## darrink (Sep 7, 2009)

harrysin said:


> Scrap into template guides, 40mm on the left and 35mm on the right.


Harry - Those do look nice. I'll bet there is a big difference using one that size compared to a 25.4mm.  I would think just being able to see your bit makes routing a lot easier.


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

well done Harry....if only I had a metal lathe and how to use it....AL


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

CharleyL said:


> Wow, Harry. Those look great, but no wood is being cut in those pictures. Are you going to show them in use?
> 
> I wish we lived closer. I have a complete welding shop, but no machine tool capability. (maybe someday though)
> 
> Charley


Are you sure that you wouldn't like to migrate to sunny Western Australia, there's a house for sale just diagonally opposite from ours: 
*14 Daley Court, Rockingham, WA 6168 - House for Sale #107066303 - realestate.com.au

As for seeing me make wood dust from THOSE guides, I'm afraid not because they are for a special friend, however, take time to look through my downloads and you'll see heaps of wood dust produced with similar guides, most which I have made.
*


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

darrink said:


> Harry - Those do look nice. I'll bet there is a big difference using one that size compared to a 25.4mm.  I would think just being able to see your bit makes routing a lot easier.


Darrin, anyone who has never used a bigger guide than a 25.4mm (1") will be amazed when they first use one as big as 40mm (bigger than 1.5"). I've mentioned the advantages on numerous occasions, the bit can be seen, light can reach the workpiece, wood dust doesn't compress and heat the bit, the collet fits through the guide giving greater depth of cut and of course larger bits can be used. You really must try one sometime.


----------

